# Convict eggs



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a 30 gallon tank with 6 convicts, I know this is not good once fry are present, my female is still dropping eggs what should I do with my other 4 convicts? Should I put them in a diff tank?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yes.

So your 30 gallon is cycled now? How long were the cons at your uncles?


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

My dad is trying to tell me that the fry will hide in the plants, and I told him these fish are kind of different and the parents will get more aggressive when the eggs hatch and start ripping apart each other. And yes my tank has a good cycle going now and the cons have been at my uncles for a month. What's funny is that as soon as I put them in my tank, about 3 days ago, my female laid her eggs. Well I guess in about a few days they will hatch and the mom will have them in her mouth for awhile.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

My concern would be that your tank is not cycled since you only just got your cons 2 weeks ago. A fishless cycle takes longer than that. What your water tests telling you?

Is there a male guarding the eggs with the female?


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah I know, but had to get them out of uncles tanks due to his new addiction of betta fish breeding. I added some cycling chems and levels have been fairly good alkiline needs to come down just a little. As far as my male and female? Yes male is guarding cave that the female is in with the eggs, I believe male fertilized the eggs cause the eggs are a yellowish brown.


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well it's day 4 and eggs are still being protected by parents..water levels are surprisingly still good. I have a 20 gallon tank I just set up 3 days ago and I am deff going to do a FISHLESS CYCLE on it for about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well I have over I would say 200 fry that are starting to free swim, my male is so protective that if anyone goes near the tank he flips out. These fish are amazing parents.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Congrats! Good luck with them...


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks IGGY  I guess I kinda got lucky with the whole premature FISHLESS cycle, but levels have been stable.


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

My male parent convict I think just might of killed himself, I'm so pissed my little cousin was here and was running his finger back and forth on the tank glass and I told him STOP!!!! But he's 10 and should have none better, my male went while and smacked the glass and started bleeding from his gills


----------



## adevoid1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, that male convict is way more aggressive than mine when he is protecting the brood.


----------

